# Camping In Missouri



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Any good suggestions for a good campground in Missouri?


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Im 60 miles south of St. Louis so these may not apply since you are in the SW area. I'll list the ones we frequent and you can look at each of them on the net.

Highway K on Black River, new and old sections but nice either place. Very nice river for swimming and floating. we are going June 25th

Clearwater Lake, 2 big campgrounds, we like below the spillway better, the sites are more spaced out it seems.

Sam A. Baker, on St. Francois River. 2 big campgrounds and very spacious, river is nice for swimming and floating, also has a little store for necessities and a restaurant if you don't want to cook.

Alley Springs on Jacks Fork River. Big campground, river is very nice, lots of floating options. Only 1 section of campground has electric.

Onondaga State Park. Very nice campground on the Meramec River. Has all been redone in the last couple years with all concrete pads and electric and water on most sites. Meramec is nice for floating and fishing, but can be crowded with boats on the weekends. Also a very cool cave tour at the entrance to the park.

Lake Of The Ozarks State Park. Older campground but nice and clean. Has sites right on the water and is close to town for evening entertainment if you want.

We are booked the week of July 18th at Table Rock State Park. Have not stayed there yet, but we have drove through several times and it looks nice. Its on the lake with a biking/walking trail. Plus you are just minutes from Branson.

St. Joe State Park. Great place if you own ATVs. Very nice. Has a big campground with access to the riding areas. Has a second equestrian campground.

Finger Lakes. Another ATV oriented park. Have drove through but not stayed. Seemed to be very nice and clean though.

We are not real big on dry camping accept in the spring or fall. All these places have at least some sites with electric, some also have water. All use 1 of the reservation systems so its best to plan a while ahead if possible, or take your chances on a first come site. If you are willing to dry camp its easier to get a site last minute.

Hope this helps some, if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have to agree with Lake of the Ozarks. Camped there a couple of times and loved it. Also liked 1000 Hills by Kirksville. Haven't camped south of there but I have always been impressed with how nice the State campgrounds have been in MO.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a sister in Eureka, who will be returning to Michigan soon. I'd like to camp at least once in MO and seems this is the year to do so but I really want full hook-ups. Any suggestions?


----------

